# My grapefruit seed extract candida testmonial



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Sorry if this is TMI, but I had to share my discovery. I have suffered from yeast infections since I was a teen, especially during the hot weather. It's awful!!!! Sometimes the infections are so bad I have to take 2 diflucan to get rid of them. Last time, a couple of years ago (I have avoided them for a couple of years until this summer) they did a bunch of tests to rule out other things because it was so bad.

So, over the weekend I got another infection.I got some cream from the drug store, and I got worse instead of better. I mean, I was totally miserable. I was taking Ibuprofin, pretty much wanted to do nothing but sit in bed. I called my doctor on Monday to try to get in, and she's on vacation. They said go to urgent care. My urgent care copay is high, and I don't want to sit there with a lot of sick people just to get my diflucan pill. I decided to see if there was anything else I could do at home before I went to urgent care.

There were lots of remedies including yogurt (I wondered if it would spoil! Yuck. I found one that said shoving a clove of garlic up there would be effective, but I don't want to smell like garlic. Then I found this:

Quote:

Chronic candidiasis can be successfully treated with grapefruit seed extract according to the many clinics and medical practitioners now prescribing it. Dr Leo Galland, who prescribes it for chronic candidiasis, has reported treatment failure in fewer than 1% of cases, and considers it to be "a major therapeutic breakthrough for patients with chronic parasitic and yeast infections."
and

Quote:

Citrus seed extract is useful for vaginal candida infections. In a study done by the Universidad Autonoma de Nuevo Leon in Mexico, 20 women douched using grapefruit seed extract every 12 hours for 3 consecutive days. 15 patients were cured after the first treatment. Four patients received treatment twice to become symptom free and receive negative laboratory results and 1 patient repeated the treatment 3 times until the lab report came back negative.
I thought it was worth a try. I bought the extract, douched it, and immediately felt better. It was a clean feeling, unlike those nasty creams. That night I put the cream in for good measure and things got way worse again. I started to think maybe I'm allergic to the cream or something because the pain/itch became so bad. I mean, the last thing I need on top of a yeast problem is an allergic reaction. In the middle of the night, because I couldn't sleep because of this problem, I douched with the grapfruit seed extract again and felt immediate relief. It's been 24 hours since then and I am pretty sure I'm cured! I will do a couple of more treatments to make sure.

It was so simple and the smell of the extract was nice, and it's just so much cleaner than that cream (that I really am thinking I'm allergic to now). I just had to share. Oh yes, and dh is going to be treated too, just in case. We spent a year trading a yeast infection back and forth early in our marriage (he's not circed).


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you mind posting a link to the information you quoted? I'd be very interested in reading the article. Thanks!


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Does it also give dosing instructions? My mom has yeast issues and I'd love to share this with her.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I found the info here: http://www.diagnose-me.com/treat/T223917.html

I just added 8 drops to one cup of water, and then spread some straight on the outside labia because they were soooo irritated and swollen. It really felt refreshing.


----------



## seemfrog (Mar 30, 2006)

how would DH get treated?
I've never had a doc that thought DH should be treated as well...
I'll have to remember this one...


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Seemfrog, when dh was carrying the yeast before, he didn't have symptoms until it got really bad. Then it was the same kind of secretions under the foreskin that a woman gets in the vagina-- cottage cheese, and the skin was inflammed. Even though he's not showing symptoms this time I'm going to make sure he gets treated, as literature (and my doctor) have stated that it can be passed back and forth. You can also pass it back and forth via oral-genital in both men and women!

Anyway, this time I will probably just have him wash with the same solution I'm using. I wanted to make sure it worked for me before I had him try it on himself.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Are you consuming whole food probiotics? Topical suppression of candida doesn't recolonize the vaginal area with beneficial microbials. Unfortunately, often, yeast will return with a vengeance, unless beneficial microbials are able to repopulate the area. I'd consider topical application of yogurt, additionally.

Pat


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Are you consuming whole food probiotics? Topical suppression of candida doesn't recolonize the vaginal area with beneficial microbials. Unfortunately, often, yeast will return with a vengeance, unless beneficial microbials are able to repopulate the area. I'd consider topical application of yogurt, additionally.

Pat

Yep, I plan to do that once I am sure it's gone for good. Probably a couple of more just in case treatments. I already have the good yogurt waiting in the fridge for me.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

dumb question--how do you do the douche? what do you use? I have never douched.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
dumb question--how do you do the douche? what do you use? I have never douched.

douching isn't a good idea, it kills good bacteria, leading to repeated yeast infections. If you decide to go with GSE, you can find GSE tablets in Whole Foods and some other health food stores. Probiotics would be a good idea as well.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Douching generally isn't a good idea, but in the case of an already recurrent yeast infection, it's fine. The good bacteria are already not there doing what they should be doing. As long as you recolonize following the douche, you should be fine.

I used to have the world's worst recurrent yeast infection. This is TMI, but it would get so bad that my skin would actually be covered in tears and cracks in the skin down there. Talk about painful. The GSE worked wonders for me. I didn't even have to douche with it, just did about 6 drops in a few ounces of water. Put it on a cotton ball and wiped down my labia and such after sex and whenever I started to get the slightest symptom. Never had a problem since!


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Interesting. I have a chronic yeast problem. I get a yeast infection EVERY month right after ovulation. It drives me crazy. The GYN is clueless...It seems she has never had anyone else who has this issue. I've tried taking GFSE internally with no luck. I'll have to try the topical approach. I'll try anything at this point!
I'm also a good eater (almost all whole foods, whole grains, no sugar, etc)
I take probiotics daily
I use coconut oil for lube and as sympoms arise
None of this stuff touches the yeast!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Douching with GSE works much better than the creams IME. I needed to treat internally too. My YIs kept coming back until I started drinking Kombucha. No other probiotics helped.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
Douching generally isn't a good idea, but in the case of an already recurrent yeast infection, it's fine. The good bacteria are already not there doing what they should be doing. As long as you recolonize following the douche, you should be fine.


yeah I'm not a big fan of douches, but this was an emergency. I normally would never douche.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
Douching generally isn't a good idea, but in the case of an already recurrent yeast infection, it's fine. The good bacteria are already not there doing what they should be doing. As long as you recolonize following the douche, you should be fine.

I used to have the world's worst recurrent yeast infection. This is TMI, but it would get so bad that my skin would actually be covered in tears and cracks in the skin down there. Talk about painful. The GSE worked wonders for me. I didn't even have to douche with it, just did about 6 drops in a few ounces of water. Put it on a cotton ball and wiped down my labia and such after sex and whenever I started to get the slightest symptom. Never had a problem since!

Yep, I had the cracking too. It's awful!!! That's how I knew this was a bad one.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Like the PP - I have no idea how you would acutally douche?

I mean, I know that you can buy douches in a store that come with a bottle and I get the concept with that but, how do you do it in this situation where you don't have a bottle to squeeze the liquid up inside? How do you get it in there?


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

I cured my chronic yeast infections with GSE, too. I took a few drops in water (which I now hear isn't such a good idea) along with caprylic acid twice day. I also saturated a pad with diluted GSE and tea tree oil and wore that to bed at night, and I made wipes with paper towels soaked in the GSE and TTO solution and used those to wipe after using the bathroom. In addition to that, I put GSE and TTO in with every load of wash to get the yeast out of my underwear. Then I consumed a lot of yogurt and kombucha to get the good bacteria back. This was in 2006, and I haven't had a yeast infection since.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Ooo, I never thought about adding GSE/TTO to the laundry - how much do you use?

Dd1 had a terrible YI for the past couple of weeks. The first week we tried to treat it naturally - GSE internally (she HATED this), yogurt internally & externally, LOADS of probiotics, fermented foods & cut out the limited amount of sweets completely.

She was still so itchy so we went to see our crunchy doc who suggested we try Monistat cream. It kicked it the first night. We used it a second night & then Dd ate a sweet & within a couple of hours began itching again.









I think I'll make a bowl of the GSE/water mixture & have her wipe with it throughout the day. We tried TTO once a few years ago when she had a YI & it burned terribly. Maybe a drop or two in the water would be okay. Her labia was so raw from scratching.









She obviously has a systemic yeast issue. We had thrush while nursing, she has yeasty diaper rashes all the time as a baby & still gets a YI if she overindulges in sweets. We're usually really good about sweets, but had a couple of back-to-back potlucks where my Dds ate too many sweets & I even told them that I didn't want to hear complaints about itchy bottoms. They understand the connection between eating sweets & itchy bottoms, but they're just kids who want to eat the yummy stuff at potlucks...


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't really remember how much I put in the laundry - maybe 15-20 drops each? Might have been more. Knowing me, I probably didn't count drops. Sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

There are several well researched strains which excell at producing hydrogen peroxide in the vaginal canal which keep the ph acidic and naturally discourage yeast growth.

L. crispatus in Pharmax Mindlinx and L. rhamnosus/L. reuteri in Jarrow Femdophilus.


----------



## ShineliketheSon (Aug 20, 2008)

thought I got a GFS extract (liquid) from the health store...but unfortunatly the guy gave me a propietqry blend, grapfriut seed, lemon seed, lime seed, tangerine seed...will this work the same as the GFS??? I want to use it in wash, possibly oral and topical "down there" for yeast prevention and/or clear up. Thanks!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've taken a mix of bentonite, carporly and psyllium. It worked in the past but this time it's not budging.

Think I will try driking GSE in some water.

I had not thought about putting it inside. I just assumed it might sting?

I have thought about using an extra applicator to put some kefir in.
Anyone try that?


----------



## mrsdela (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been using grapefruit seed extract as a cure for yeast infections for 3 years. I take it internally in water 3 times a day if I have symptoms, once a day other wise. What most dr's aren't telling you is that if you have a vaginal yeast infection, you have yeast through out your body, and the vaginal symptoms are just that, symptoms of a larger problem. Men suffer from yeast infections as much as woman, their symptoms are just less noticeable. Grapefruit seed extract has changed my life! Also trying to stay away from processed sugars and foods that turn into sugars because sugar feeds candida. Bought our GSE online at swansons vitamans for a swans song...next to nothing. It lasts FOREVER....the local health food store was selling the bottle we bought at a 200% mark up over what we paid. I almost passed out. I told my husband I should buy it and sell it...lol. It truly has been life changing for us!


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going to buy some to keep around for the next time I get a yeast infection. 2 things I wanted to add,
1) alcohol consumption will also make yeast flare up
2) my 7 month old ds has a yeast infection in his belly button. I'm assuming this will work in there too. But dilute it in water....or oil?
The Dr told me to use athletes foot cream, no thanks! I've been putting a little of the external monistat in his belly button with a q tip, which is helping. And been giving him infant probiotics orally.


----------



## dana marie (Oct 10, 2012)

It really works. I also add some hydrogen perioxide, water and gse for a douche. Fast acting relief.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I recently read this and just thought I'd throw it out there just so everyone is as informed as possible: http://www.herbcraft.org/gse.html


----------

